# Men of War Assault Squad 2



## Contor (22. Mai 2014)

Wer von euch spielt Men of War Assault Squad 2? Ich suche jemanden der mit mir Online zockt. Können auch 2-3 Leute sein.


----------



## sft211 (22. Mai 2014)

ich  wie Verrückt^^

aber wenn du Leute sucht in Masse dann schau doch mal z.b bei den Steam Gruppen Steam Community :: Group :: Men of War: Assault Squad 2 

ich Z.b Zocke nur 2v2 mit Freund und wenn ich da wenn sehr gutes als Gegner habe Adde ich den


----------



## Contor (22. Mai 2014)

ja lass halt mal zusammen zokkn


----------



## sft211 (27. August 2014)

für alle Intressierten das Spiel in im Angebot 50%  ( 15€) und in der TOP 10 der Steam Topseller  

Save 50% on Men of War: Assault Squad 2 on Steam


----------



## sft211 (18. November 2014)

ist hier eig überhaupt mal wer Aktiv?


----------

